# Honey Hole



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Unlike alot of people on here I am going to post when i find a great spot. I realize that might mean more fishing pressure and people, but at the same time I would love to know good spots from other fisherman so i am paying it forward. I now LOVE howard rd. I went there last night from 8-11PM. Caught 2 dozen crappie, half were 10-11 inch keepers. Caught three 3-6 pound flatheads, a couple largemouth i threw back, and an 18inch fishohio White bass. All in all very successful. There were 2 other guys close by and they both caught a few decent cats too.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Great job and thanks for the info. I think that area is mentioned a number of times on this forum so shouldn't increase pressure too much. You fishing from the shore or a boat?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I once thought the same way, but I have seen too many spots trashed, overfished, ect., I C&R all my fish on our fragile creeks, but have seen stringers full of SM being taken out, lake erie can handle that pressure, out creeks cannot. An adult SM of 15 " is 5-8 years old, and with about every other year the bulk of the spawn gets wiped out by floods or drought, and then think about how the hardest to get to spots on our rivers have the best fishing, it isn't because its better water, its because it gets less pressure. Now a certain part of a local flow up to a year ago was a killer SM run, then the spots has been posted here and other places, the members but more importantly the LURKERS have flocked to this spot and now we hear the fishing is "tough" and "nothing but dinks" or "trash everywhere". I don't mind sharing spots, but you will never see me post them, I'll help if I can via PM's, which I have done MANY times. Half the fun is finding good water with friends that share the love I have for our rivers, its not elitist, I want my kid's kids to be able to experience our rivers when they get older.

I don't expect to change your mind, but give it some thought, I know your doing it for the good of the members, but in the long haul your hurting the rivers for all of us. Peace.

Stuck


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

stuckathome said:


> i once thought the same way, but i have seen too many spots trashed, overfished, ect., i c&r all my fish on our fragile creeks, but have seen stringers full of sm being taken out, lake erie can handle that pressure, out creeks cannot. An adult sm of 15 " is 5-8 years old, and with about every other year the bulk of the spawn gets wiped out by floods or drought, and then think about how the hardest to get to spots on our rivers have the best fishing, it isn't because its better water, its because it gets less pressure. Now a certain part of a local flow up to a year ago was a killer sm run, then the spots has been posted here and other places, the members but more importantly the lurkers have flocked to this spot and now we hear the fishing is "tough" and "nothing but dinks" or "trash everywhere". I don't mind sharing spots, but you will never see me post them, i'll help if i can via pm's, which i have done many times. Half the fun is finding good water with friends that share the love i have for our rivers, its not elitist, i want my kid's kids to be able to experience our rivers when they get older.
> 
> I don't expect to change your mind, but give it some thought, i know your doing it for the good of the members, but in the long haul your hurting the rivers for all of us. Peace.
> 
> Stuck


amen !! :d :d


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Well said stuck! I owe you a beer!


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

I see both sides. I guess I feel PM & not posting is best, but I wanted to say thank you to both of you for caring & trying to do the right thing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

what did you catch the flatties on?


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

everything on minnows

FYI went back there twoce over the weekend and was almsot skunked both times. I am very confused as to why. My only theory is that the wind was coming out of the south causing the current to move north which is opposite the normal flow. I wander if that was doing it?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> FYI went back there twoce over the weekend and was almsot skunked both times. I am very confused as to why. My only theory is that the wind was coming out of the south causing the current to move north which is opposite the normal flow. I wander if that was doing it?



How about too much fishing pressure by others, due to the fact it was listed as a good place to fish  You would be amazed how many people read your post and then went out to fish the same area you listed!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I am more careful with information than I used to be. I haven't been fishing as much as I would like to lately, but I hope to be able to post some helpful info soon. However, I won't post specific spots or the name of the streams where I fish anymore. I'm a little put off by posts from people that are lazy enough to ask if is something is hitting somewhere because they are wondering if it is worth their time to make the trip. Honestly, even most of the people who are really careful with their info give you enough clues to put you in a general direction. These guys have fished for years and logged thousands of miles of driving, boating, biking, hiking, walking, and wading. They can tell you that they have spent hundreds or thousands of "unproductive" hours searching for spots. They've gone down plenty of blind alleys that have not produced fish while having plenty of great adventures in the meantime. They'll probably share some info with you in a PM after you have established a bit of a reputation on the site. On the other hand, you could also buy a gazetteer and go exploring as they have. Honestly, in these days you can get a satellite view of every pond in the world. I think it is a lot more rewarding to put work into finding your honey holes rather than just reading about them on the internet.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

The only problem I see is how do you figure out the sincere person who just moved to Ohio from the lazy person? When I decided to get back into fishing so my five year old could learn to love it like I did, I needed help figuring out where to start. Being new to the area left me with the lack of an ability to even know where to drive to find out for myself where I could fish. 

So, I asked. The lack of response (there were a couple of people who helped me via PM) forced me to hope there is a bait shop near where I thought we could fish. Luckily, it was there, luckily, we found a decent place to fish. 

I have no opinion on whether people should give away their best fishing spots, each person has to make that decision on their own. If you choose not to, I understand the reasoning, if you choose to, I understand as well. 

It isn't for me to judge. 

I do know that not getting a response at all almost made me tell my son we didn't have anywhere to fish, and couldn't go on the promised day. Luckily, we found a bait shop, luckily we found a nice place to fish.

As someone who hates the elitist attitude I get in gun shops because it chases away the new people, I wonder if new people to fishing find this site and get turned off because nobody steps up to help.

Again, and let me make this clear, I understand why you don't want to tell people about the good spots. I'm not saying you should, or shouldn't. I do wonder sometimes if a new person interested in fishing gets chased away because they don't get the help. Not just here, but in bait shops, at lake and streams and other places people who fish congregate to talk.

I also did my homework, did the legwork and found out where to fish so I'm not one of those people who "are too lazy" to find out for myself. 

All I'm doing is pointing out an observation, I am NOT throwing stones at people who give up their spots, or people who don't.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I understand where you are coming from, its just this place gets flooded with people wanting what it has taken some of us decades, to find, without the help of the internet. Like another said, the hunt for spots is sometimes half the fun.

Spots for me are not spots, but MILES of rivers. Fishing for years has taught me what to look for, where the fish should be and what to use, water levels, temp, weather all go into that equation. I can goto rivers I have never seen and still get good fish, most of the time. I did that this weekend, hit a certain river not in this state, never knew it was there, and caught almost 50 SM, I didn't need or ask for spots, what would be more important to me is where the fish are in relation to the spawn, are they mostly deep, or shallow, holding to rock or wood. If I was told a GPS cord. to a spot were a 6 pound SM was caught, that does me no good except to look at the hole and apply that to the rest of the river.

This is why I'll tell you how I caught them then you can apply that to your next trip if you please, its up to you.

Stuck


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Fair enough - like I said, I am not judging anyone, just giving another perspective. No doubt it means more to me to catch fish that I can find, or that require my own thought process to catch.

I had such an experience on Sunday. The other day I was at a sporting good store and saw a lure on sale that looked just like the forage in the lake I usually fish (buckeye lake). So, I gave it a shot and caught four saugeye and my first ever striped bass on the very same bait.

You've earned the right to decide who you tip off to good spots. I never judge such a decision and you shouldn't care even if I did.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

good attitude, thanks.

I'm mostly referring to creek fishing, they are very fragile. Lake fishing can handle a bit more pressure and I was not referring to them in general.

Where's Andy?


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Luck post what you want it's America land of Freedom everyone should have a right to fish a spot. 

Most people on here don't care you think they thought they where Bass Pro elite series competitiors. 

I fish for fun and do it. People say things get over pressured but I think they don't know how to fish. 

Went to over pressured ponds and creeks and thrown the right stuff will still catch them.

People that trash the spots are usually people that don't even get on here or "lurk" on here it's your average guy thats bored and decided to go fishing and have a few beers. 

Leaves his Wal Mart bag and Chicken Liver. I doubt they even know this site exists. 

Been said to me plenty of times "Bad day of fishing is better then a good day at work"

Have fun and keep fishing..


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ya'll are making your own case pretty well...
Chicken liver containers, Walmart bags, trash, beer cans....
So when I work my butt off to find a spot, out of the way that most people aren't aware of without all this trash and clutter, then I should just post it on here for anyone to read? And assume that the ones reading won't be the ones wth the trash and beer cans?
Nope. This isn't my first trip around the block.

If you want to PM me, call me, come to my house, fish with me....come on over. I'll take just about anyone.
But I won't broadcast all my best spots to anyone with an internet connection.
To assume the trash brigade doesn't own computers and know how to Google "Ohio Fishing", is more than a bit naive.


I was with Stucky this last weekend in another state. We primarily fished a well known river.
Then one night we busted out the Gazeteer, looked around, and located a feeder stream. Next day we give it a shout.
2 hours of shuttling, 14 river miles, dragging rafts up steep inclines...and we never saw another person.
We caught 50+ smallies, encounters with musky, pike, someone caught a 30"+ walleye....all in a stream that no one pays attention to. In fact, the locals literally think there ae no fish in there due to a previous fish kill.

So should I now just hand over all that hard work and investigation on a fishing website so the local boys can come and trash it up?
No fargin way.
But if you're heading that way, or if someone wanted to come along the next time, MORE than happy to share.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

GerardV said:


> The only problem I see is how do you figure out the sincere person who just moved to Ohio from the lazy person? When I decided to get back into fishing so my five year old could learn to love it like I did, I needed help figuring out where to start. Being new to the area left me with the lack of an ability to even know where to drive to find out for myself where I could fish.
> 
> So, I asked. The lack of response (there were a couple of people who helped me via PM) forced me to hope there is a bait shop near where I thought we could fish. Luckily, it was there, luckily, we found a decent place to fish.
> 
> ...



I'm throwing the BS flag. 

"I do know that not getting a response at all almost made me tell my son we didn't have anywhere to fish, and couldn't go on the promised day."

Phooey!! A webiste is responsible for your fishing day with your son?
You don't know where to find a map, a phone book to look up the Division of Wildlife, drive across a lake or river? You don't have some littel apartment pond close by?

That's about the lamest attempt at guilting people into compliance as I've seen in a long time.
If you SERIOUSLY weren't going to go fishing because you didn't receive ENOUGH replies (as you did receive some), than you should have your man card revoked.

And it makes my point to a T. If you had been busy learning HOW to fish, as in read water, find patterns, apply techniques, than you can fish ANYWHERE.
If all you ever learn is "fish here with this" than you will be stuck with that.

So, you're new to Ohio and you know HOW to fish - find a map. Find water. Go to water. Catch fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've probably seen 20-30 threads on good places to take a kid fishing on this site. In most cases, people can't post kid-friendly places fast enough. I don't know why there weren't many responses to your thread--maybe everyone was out fishing. Just about every metro-park in central Ohio has great places for kids to fish.

There is tons of great info to be had on this site, but a lot of it is really stuff you can find out on your own if you do a little bit of work. It's not hard to look at an ODNR map and make a decision to give Howard Road a shot. The really useful info you get from here is stuff like: "I'm thinking of taking my kayak over to Griggs this Saturday--any tips?" You'll get plenty of people who'll tell you that you must want to die. Or, "crappies are holding tight to brush." Or, "the docks aren't in yet."

The really great thing about this site is the people you can meet and fish with. I shot Andyman a PM a couple of weeks ago, and we went fishing the next weekend.

Andyman--please check your PMs


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

andyman said:


> I'm throwing the BS flag.
> 
> "I do know that not getting a response at all almost made me tell my son we didn't have anywhere to fish, and couldn't go on the promised day."
> 
> ...


Here is a thought for you andyman - read my entire post. Please note I DID figure out where to fish, and caught a lot of fish, I might add. Find the threads and you will see.

The BS flag? Now I'm throwing up the BS flag because clearly you didn't read my post. 

For those of you willing to, which seems to be everyone but andyman, I made it clear I did exactly what everyone here said I should do. I got on the ground, did the legwork and found really good places to fish. 

My son deserves better than for me to quit because a few people didn't want to tell me about a great place to fish. Please note, two did via PM which was great. I haven't posted their great spots because that isn't right for me to do. They found them, they deserve to tell who they want, it's not for me to broadcast it. So, as you can see, I can be considerate of other people's views. 

I also, unlike you, didn't bash anyone for their views on this issue. All I did was bring up another point of view to try and make people realize there is always another side to this story.

Relax - andyman, you might try reading my entire post next time before throwing stones. Everyone else seems to see that I was showing another side to the story, not bashing anyone. 

Unlike you, it's not for me to judge whether people give up their good spots. I didn't say people should, either. All I said is people might chase off a person new to fishing because of not getting any help. Hell, I didn't even single out people on this board, and pointed out that wherever people congregate to talk about fishing there is always a difference of opinion on the issue.

Your BS filter is jammed, it seems. You might try cleaning it out.


One more thing - if you read my posts to other threads you will see I think this is a great forum, as forums go. Everyone here seems to truly enjoy fishing, as I do. So, I hope people don't take my posts as a rip on this website. That isn't my intent at all - I just wonder what would happen to someone that never heard of a Gazetter, never fished before and didn't have the knowledge to "find" a great place to fish. I was never new to fishing, a family member started me when I was five.

I was new to the shooting sports and remember the elitist attitude common at a lot of gun ranges and gun shops. It made me sensitive to the issue and I always point out that side of the equation when this issues comes up.

I still don't think people should tell where the great spots are if they don't want to. That is up to each person.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I re-read your post, and I stand behind what I wrote 100%.
Your words, not mine: 
"I do know that not getting a response at all almost made me tell my son we didn't have anywhere to fish, and couldn't go on the promised day."


I appreciate that you ultimately found someone at the bait shop to tell you where to fish, but the above quote wreaks with misplaced guilt. 

Stick around a while and count how many times this sumeer that "someone is new to the area", or "just passing through", or "In town for a few days"...and of course they "don't want your honey holes, but just where to find some fish".

There's no way of knowing who's full of it or not, and there's hardly enough time to respond to them all.

So I choose not to, and I get peesed when someone tries to guilt me into doing so.

If you had sent me a PM, an email, or phone call, I GUARANTEE I would have told you everything you needed to know to get your kid on some fish. Done it a hundred times.
I just won't do it on a public forum that gets 3,000+ visitors a day, and I won't stand around while someone tries to make me fell guilty for not doing it publically.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Feel free to choose not to, I'm not saying you should. As I've already said three times, it is up to each person to decide if they want to tell people about their good spots. So, if you don't want to, then DON'T. 

There was no misplaced guilt at all, I FOUND a place to fish, have fished in seven states and been successful in each place. 

Clearly, you're being overly defensive of your views for some reason, and I'm not the reason you should be defensive. I fully, and completely understand your reasons to not tell people where you fish. 

You turned this thread into an attack on me, for some unknown reason, because I let the group know that there are people scared off. Do with that information what you want, ignore it, ridicule it, laugh at it, I could care less.

If, however, you want to try and claim I'm putting guilt on you, then you're clearly way off base. 

If you think I was putting my issue with finding a place to fish on this list then you're flat out wrong. It's up to me to find a place to fish, and I did. It's up to me to take my son fishing and I did. If I didn't do it up to your standards then that's your problem. 

My guess is this is another "new guy" thing and since I haven't been around long enough to see all the people asking question, which means I'm not qualified to speak on the issue. That might not be the case, but if you cans read things in my posts I didn't say, then I can do it to you.

I've been around these situations plenty of times before and it's always tough to figure out who is full of it, and who isn't. I volunteer, and helped found an advocacy group in Ohio and we get people all the time that want to help, but are unwilling to put in the required time. If we put up walls to volunteers, however, we chase off the people who will turn out to be great volunteers. 

It's a fine line to walk, that's all I'm saying. 

So, each person has to make that decision, and it is still the right of people to come on this list and try to find places to fish. Just like I don't own this web forum, you don't either. So, people can ask, and you can decide using your high powered BS detector, whether they are worthy of your generosity. 

I know where I stand on fishing, I know my own skills, and use them to catch fish. Your choice to belittle my thoughts on how people react when treated as you're treating me is very telling. 

Clearly, voicing an opinion that differs with yours, or pointing out the downside to your personal view on things is considered an offense of some sort. 

If you can't see the other side of this issue, I can't help you. By the way, you can see the other side of an issue and still be strong in your convictions. There are a other people who read my posts and instead of attacking me personally, saw that there are consequences to the choice not to give up a place to fish. 

But, that still doesn't mean you need to give up your spot. That's your view, I respect your point of view and I generally don't give up the spots where I catch fish.

To think there aren't consequences to that choice is to live in a dream world. There are consequences to that choice, just like there are consequences to giving up the best places to fish. 

I didn't mean to intrude into your defensive position on this issue, andyman. I apologize if making you think about how our decisions can effect people somehow put you off-kilter. 

If attacking me makes you feel better, knock yourself out.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

For what it is worth Howard rd is a HORRIBLE spot to take kids. It is not safe on the bridge and underneath is dificult to fish and loaded with snakes


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Howard rd area is no secret. That spot has been broadcasted about 100000 times. lol


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

There are a bunch of places I want to try around Central Ohio, but aren't kid friendly so I'm stuck at times. Still, I would rather fish with my son and catch a few less fish, than go without him. 

Leibs Island has a spot where we catch fish, and is kid friendly. When you pull in, immediately on the left there are houses. Close to those houses the bank drops straight down so there aren't rocks or other stuff to snag. It also makes it easier since the kids aren't walking on the rocks.

We catch more fish over by Fairfield Beach, but don't go there as often because it's on the rocks and has a bunch of snags. 

In one of the spots we kill bluegill and crappie, but we also lose countless hooks, weights and other gear. I take him there, but only once in awhile so I don't have to spend all my time at Dick's buying new hooks. 




KDOG1976 said:


> For what it is worth Howard rd is a HORRIBLE spot to take kids. It is not safe on the bridge and underneath is dificult to fish and loaded with snakes


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Possibly I read too much into your post. I dunno. Quite honestly, I'm not all that worked up over it.
Apologies if I went to far as it read strange to me. Limitations of the written word maybe.

If you guys are honestly struggling for spots in central Ohio to catch a few fish, I can turn you on to a few dozen ponds that are perfect for kids. And of course, any stream around will hold fish.

I know Dublin has a website that lists all of their public ponds. I'd bet Pickerington has a similar type list somewhere on the 'net.

Obviously, I'd prefer to share it via PM.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Fair enough, andyman. 

I am not in need of a place to fish. We have a great pond in our subdivision where I take my kids and catch bluegill and a few bass. It was a great place to start him out. 

We do just fine, and I guess that's why I got a little jumpy, I wasn't looking for anyone to give me their hot spots, just pointing out there is a downside to not doing it. 

Once I got out to Buckeye Lake and started fishing, I did my recons and found a million other places to fish. It really is a great place to fish with a kid because it seems like we always catch fish.

When I go out myself, I experiment with different places etc.

No harm, no foul on my end. It was a lively debate which is never a bad thing in my mind. 





andyman said:


> Possibly I read too much into your post. I dunno. Quite honestly, I'm not all that worked up over it.
> Apologies if I went to far as it read strange to me. Limitations of the written word maybe.
> 
> If you guys are honestly struggling for spots in central Ohio to catch a few fish, I can turn you on to a few dozen ponds that are perfect for kids. And of course, any stream around will hold fish.
> ...


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

As an outsider looking in I'd like to say: nice respectful, professional resolution guys! Not that my opinion means squat here, but as someone who just recently started spending some time on here, I was seeing a few arguments and starting to wonder if I wanted to be around this. But this kind of mature resolution makes me hopeful.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't mind if you fish my honeyhole, just stay away from my honeydip!!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

jhietter said:


> as someone who just recently started spending some time on here, I was seeing a few arguments and starting to wonder if I wanted to be around this.


jh - I don't blame you for your hesitation, but the vast vast majority of threads here are honest discussions that can be really helpful. In much the same way that the boat ramps, bars, sporting events, etc can have the occasional argument, this site is no different. Stick around - you'll enjoy your experience!

Also, the occasional spirited discussion like this one is entertaining. Andy and Gerard, like you said, came to a civil resolution on the matter. Besides, and other members will back me on this, if it gets anywhere close to out of hand, Misfit will be around to shut the door on the thread.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

jhietter said:


> As an outsider looking in I'd like to say: nice respectful, professional resolution guys! Not that my opinion means squat here, but as someone who just recently started spending some time on here, I was seeing a few arguments and starting to wonder if I wanted to be around this. But this kind of mature resolution makes me hopeful.


Can this post be deleted? I misread Jhietter's post and thought he was upset about the heated discussion.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a feeling Gerard and I have alot in common.
Except for my tendency to be an arse...

I get a little jumpy when the spot thing thing comes up. I think I take alot of new people out and turn them onto some of the best fishing in Ohio. I feel strongly about ensuring the future of the sport and like introducing people to the experience
But I also feel equally as strongly about slob fishing (trash, beer cans, chicken liver containers) It gives us ALL a bad name and makes it hard for the rest of us to gain access.

So when I find an area that I can fish, take other guys, my kids...and enjoy a solitary day of great fishing, I shutter at the thought of broadcasting it a few thousand people on the internet. As eventually the word will get out to the slob fishermen and the place will get trashed up.

There's a great stretch of the Scioto that this happened. We organize a trash clean up there every year and typically we'll haul 2-3 dumpsters of trash out of a 3 1/2 mile stretch of river...each year. 1/2 of it will be fishing related garbage.
6-7 years ago I knew every fishermen that fished it by name and everybody treated it with the respect it deserved.
Last time I fished it I saw 14 or so guys and picked up a half trash bag of bait containers and beer cans.

Yahoo.

Sharing is good. Putting it up on an electronic, internet biilboard can be dicey at best.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't think we made it to a "misfit" level yet,lol.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm just grumpy because we had to come back from PA.

Sumbeetch. Makes you realize just how limited our water really is here. That was just a friggin' TRIB...nobody even pays attention to it. And we had rafts and jets on it.....
Oh my, our poor little streams just can't compete.
Alas.


Where's your pics dude? Post some fish porn.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Come on already, don't act like you don't have any.

I only took 2...and they're both of Daggadickwad. And I got one video of Heff and hos lady friend.

The only ones of me are on Heff's camera.
Is there a pic of Schlag's 30" walleye?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

We need pics of these so called monster fish.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Want a picture of a monster fish? OK, this is a possible state record bluegill my son caught out at Buckeye Lake.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Alrighty, I have a few. None of the real pigs, though.

One of me in my PINK shirt, with like a 16-17"....we caught a buttload this size.









Joe_joe with a nice one:









The Dagga with one..I just like the raft and the river in the background...and the reflection in the glasses of me taking the pic:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't downloaded mine from the camera yet, jeesh....

I'll get to it tonight or tomorrow. Like Andy told me in PA, fishing was so good I stopped taking pics of any fish, threw a 19.5" back so I could get another. We even got a see a bikini hatch on our float Andy.

Stuck


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Fishing spots are going to get out to the slob fishermen no matter what. 

Someones friend was fishing went down a trail and hit this spot produced good fish. 

It don't even have to be on a board cause someone is going to share. People taking it to serious. 

Want to do something about it. I know I have gotten into multiple confrontations yelling at guys and kids to pick their thrash up. I have picked countless chicken liver containers up. 

Gotten into a fight with a guy at a private pond. We pulled up and he was throwing tires into the water. Take a stand and quit being so passive. 

Tell people to quit taking fish. Like when I was at Home Stead park a couple of days ago. Dan caught a nice 3.2 lb. Bass which is decent coming out of there. Asian guy comes over and asked if he could keep it. 

NO need to take a stand see someone thrashing call the cops or ODNR. I know Ive called Plain City cops and Marysville cops for kids drinking and tearing up spots. 

Be Active not Passive and teach fellow anglers to Respect the land.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

KDOG1976 said:


> Unlike alot of people on here I am going to post when i find a great spot. I realize that might mean more fishing pressure and people, but at the same time I would love to know good spots from other fisherman so i am paying it forward. I now LOVE howard rd. I went there last night from 8-11PM. Caught 2 dozen crappie, half were 10-11 inch keepers. Caught three 3-6 pound flatheads, a couple largemouth i threw back, and an 18inch fishohio White bass. All in all very successful. There were 2 other guys close by and they both caught a few decent cats too.


I strongly agree with those who are willing to share a hole by PM but never on the main. I understand and appreciate your generosity up to the point that the next hole you decide to blow up maybe one of MY honey holes!
Don't get me wrong, like most I'll help anyone I can out, even though it bites me in the butt half the time.
One of the worst feelings in the world for me is to show someone a great spot off the beaten path, what to use, how and even why. Then a few days or weeks later you finally break free of the grind and heading to your great spot, only to get there and find your student and six of his best friends elbow to elbow... He did say "thanks"..for what it's worth.


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2008)

My friend just gave me his trout honey hole info. 
Lat: 39.02875232357484
Long: 141.1025619506836
He said "No need to say thanks, have fun and good luck". He convinced me that trout over there are popping baits like candy .


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Chef said:


> My friend just gave me his trout honey hole info.
> Lat: 39.02875232357484
> Long: 141.1025619506836
> He said "No need to say thanks, have fun and good luck". He convinced me that trout over there are popping baits like candy .


this reminds me of when GPS Savvvy Guy was trying to sell his GPS honeyholes for $5 each. What a dufus.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Fishing spots are going to get out to the slob fishermen no matter what.
> 
> Someones friend was fishing went down a trail and hit this spot produced good fish.
> 
> ...


Who are you speaking to?

MAYBE spots will get out to slob fisherman no matter what, but CERTAINLY broadcasting it on a Ohio fishing site with 3,000+ visitors will get the word out ...and quickly.

Most of my really, really good spots have remained between a handful of friends for several years. They certainly aren't mentioned on here by us or anyone else from what I've seen. It can be done.

As far as education. Give me a break. I haver two comments on that:
1. I volunteer for multiple organizations that teach kids to fish, organize river clean ups, and fight for the environmental issues surrounding our sport. I do more than my fair share.
2. Slobs are slobs. And a good talking to, or yelling at them in front of their kids, isn't going to change that. And it's dangerous to confront someone breaking the law in the outdoors. 

I'll gladly continue zipping it up and volunteering and sharing in other ways besides public broadcasting.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw one of my spots broadcast on this site last month, since then I have ran into 13 different people that I have never seen before some as far away as Obetz 40+miles. I talked to everyone and said the same I read about it on the internet. It makes me sick. I enjoy helping people and alot of people will tell you that I have helped them as well and I will continue to do so via phone and PM. I have seen first hand what lurkers and even a few posters can do to a very good place to fish. 

To the guy that left tires on the bank... I did a little research and they are at home now in your swimming pool.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> To the guy that left tires on the bank... I did a little research and they are at home now in your swimming pool.


That was nice of you to help him get those back home... AND clean the tires for him in the pool.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it sat yet? Heading south...


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

TightLine said:


> I strongly agree with those who are willing to share a hole by PM but never on the main. I understand and appreciate your generosity up to the point that the next hole you decide to blow up maybe one of MY honey holes!
> .


See this is what worries me "MY Honey Holes" They are not YOUR honey holes unless you own the land. This is a land of Freedom and if it's not on Private property or non fishing area we can Fish it. 

I do not have MY honey holes. Just because you found a place and fish it doesn't mean your the first and last person to ever fish it. 



andyman said:


> Who are you speaking to?
> 
> MAYBE spots will get out to slob fisherman no matter what, but CERTAINLY broadcasting it on a Ohio fishing site with 3,000+ visitors will get the word out ...and quickly.
> 
> ...


I am speaking to everyone who is affraid and doesn't want people to fish. Yes through PM or Phone call thats just keeping people from fishing. I rather see people fishing then doing drugs or drinking and driving. 

Good for you for cleaning things up. I wish half the people here would I seriously doubt they do. 

What dangerous about confronting people? Done it many of times Dan and Me both. I even seen Mitch who works for ODNR and David his brother good friends of mine confront people. 

Confronting people will teach them to respect the land.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I just want to reiterate my views on the subject. At no time was I saying people should give up their places to fish on the forum. 

My viewpoint was simply to remind everyone that there are consequences for giving them up, and consequences for not giving them up. Please don't put me in the category of those who want everyone to give up their places. 

That was never my intent, and not the message I was putting out. My inability to put that message out clearly was clearly why andyman thought one thing, while I meant another. 

Everyone has to find their comfort zone on the issue and act accordingly. If you want to give them up, fine, if not, that's fine too.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Wise man once say: Not every one can learn from other peoples' mistakes. Some of us have to be the other people.

Good luck with that whole deal, Speaksup. I hope some ******* poacher never gets peesed enough to pull his piece or his fishing knife out of his tackle box on you.
Phone calls with license plate numbers to trained authorities just seems like a better course of action to me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

andyman said:


> I re-read your post, and I stand behind what I wrote 100%.
> Your words, not mine:
> "I do know that not getting a response at all almost made me tell my son we didn't have anywhere to fish, and couldn't go on the promised day."
> 
> ...


I'm always on andymans side

He thinks just like I do

Must be a republican


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If people are waiting to fish until they get spots from us they have other troubles....

Anyways, since Andy shared his trip photos, I'll share some of mine, didn't take as many as I thought, my group was ugly.
Hard to take good pics by your self in current, I got tired of my legs in the pic, they all alike so I stopped taking them, plus we got so many 17" plus fish you didn't waste time with the camera, you wanted to fish.

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5940/dsc02421r.jpg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/388/dsc02426f.jpg

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7754/dsc02429qql.jpg
Kurt, Zack, Rick and Pasta

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2029/dsc02411d.jpg
My "rodeo" setup

Stuck


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

andyman said:


> Wise man once say: Not every one can learn from other peoples' mistakes. Some of us have to be the other people.
> 
> Good luck with that whole deal, Speaksup. I hope some ******* poacher never gets peesed enough to pull his piece or his fishing knife out of his tackle box on you.
> Phone calls with license plate numbers to trained authorities just seems like a better course of action to me.


Theres the Passive attack which is whats going wrong with this country. Lets see I'm not worried I have good training good reaction times and I am not affraid of anyone. Also a Conceal and Carry person. I usually never fish alone he is also a Conceal and Carry. 



NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I'm always on andymans side
> 
> He thinks just like I do
> 
> Must be a republican


Irrelevant. I am a registered Republican even though the party has went down the crapper. Parties have nothing to do with Fishing Spots. 




> If people are waiting to fish until they get spots from us they have other troubles....


I have no problem fishing. I don't wait on any spots. I have tooken people to their own spots and outsifhed them on their "pressured water" 

Shaky Head works wonders on "pressured areas"

Also this is Ohio not Texas throw smaller baits. Your not going to catch a bunch of SM with a 7IN Zara Spook.


Ohio means Downsize unless your going for Muskie.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

someone left a car tire on the bank of one of my honeyhole ponds. When I catch the dude that leaves his cigarette butts and the dude that leaves his used soft plastics in the water(once I saw a nice painted turtle trying to eat a plastic worm), I'm going to let them know I don't appreciate it.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

SPEAKSUP said:


> See this is what worries me "MY Honey Holes" They are not YOUR honey holes unless you own the land. This is a land of Freedom and if it's not on Private property or non fishing area we can Fish it.
> 
> I do not have MY honey holes. Just because you found a place and fish it doesn't mean your the first and last person to ever fish it.
> 
> ...


This was an Andyman thing but I'll chime in there is confronting people and confronting people. I have no problem at all "asking" someone if I see them getting ready to leave and not taking there trash out with them could they "please clean it up".
Most people are cool and I explain other than the obvious what happens when a place gets trashed. It gets closed!
When someone gives an attitude back, I drop it. I'll report if I see them again or get a tag number but have no intention of killing or dying over it.. is "overkill" the right word here?
Another post, someone was threatening to shoot at boaters who got too close while he was bank fishing 
Speaks, I'm not for passive at all for the right things God, Country, Family...but I'm not going to shoot someone for littering especially as you so adroitly pointed out to me..I DON'T OWN THE LAND!

Tightlines!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

........................guys seriously.
the spots that are really worth hiding are not known by anyone who would post them in front of 3,000 people.

and jesus, its ohio, the fishing sucks! its not worth fighting over, enjoy yourself, we are (in theory) sportsman. we should be mature enough to disagree and get over it.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Im not advacating killing or dying over fishing. Someone brought up that if someone pulls out there gun. Which I would never do unless my life was in danger. It has never came down to that. 

I understand why people don't post their "holes" I personally think it's dumb. I have no problem posting where the fish are doing good. Doesn't mean it's going to happen for them. Alot of Factors come into play. Color's Depth Retrieve. They might not be able to produce fish. I don't fish with a bunch of people. It's just usually Dan and Me he is like my brother. Last time I fished with great numbers was out on a pontoon boat catfishing all night. There was 5 of us. Dan and Me usually when he gets off work and I wake up ( I work 3rd shift) He is my best friend and we enjoy fishing. I go by myself often too. 

I'm not going to shoot anyone but I have yelled at many people for being dumb called cops etc. 

JamesT your honey hole pond doesn't happen to be in Harrisburg does it? Cause I fished that pond over the weekend Tire in pond Butts Beer Can's Twigs still sticking in ground as rod holders and filled with painted turtles. Couple of plastic worms floating on the bank. 

Only bait I will toss is Catfish Bait thats served it's purpose or packing up at the end of the day. 

Funny story though had a minnow bucket at Deer Creek one night was getting them some fresh water below the dam. Stupid lid came open and they all went out. 

So we decided to go fish along the road by Eagles Point and some older guy come along and asked if we where doing good. Told him alright. Asked him the same thing he goes "no some idiot dumped all his minnows below the dam it's there not hitting"

I wanted to laugh so hard and tell him but didn't.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

that pond is not in Harrisburg but it just goes to show its the same ole story everywhere. Heck I'm probably being a bit paranoid but I don't even want to post the suburb since it is a public pond. One thing I've learned is that the fishing is better in a honey when you get there and no one is fishing it. The smaller the honey hole the more this applies. Rivers, ponds, etc. That's why they are called honey_holes_. Personally I prefer to fish alone. I also like fishing with one other person but almost always end up fishing alone bc either everyone is so busy or its just difficult to find common time and hook up logistically. Now if everyone had respect for the resource (and just because something is legal I don't necessarily consider that respect for the resource, I take the idea further)I would feel less the way I do, but I am a bit selfish and a few rotten apples spoil it for everyone (like everything in life). In all seriously finding honeyholes is not difficult. 1. Wade or float any river in Columbus. 2. Fish any and all ponds that are public and allow fishing. For the ponds start fishing in early march using bigger baits(such as 1/2 oz rattletraps.....in most ponds this is about the only time you can fish them before eutrophication and the algae blooms/plant growth take over due to excess fertilizer in the water), and in the summer try topwater. And don't forget about the night bite. Now I realize that some places/suburbs have more public ponds than others so if one is from Columbus (where the pressure is higher) one may need to explore, but it still isn't that difficult finding honeyholes. People can do what they want but I have seen the pressure go up in one spot significantly (and stringers of smallies taken out, guys wading with stringers, 20"ers in the trunks of caddies, etc) when one spot in particular was mentioned a few years back (same spot andyman mentioned). I don't even bother fishing it anymore. My friend who fishes there frequently says he thinks the fishing has gone downhill in the past few years there. And its not just that spot. Some rivers can be very patternable and the big smallies will show up in the same spots at similiar times of the year (especially middle-late fall)year after year. In another spot a friend of mine said a few years back every day he went there there was a guy taking home stringers of 17"+ fish. He also noticed the fishing go down the next year at that same spot as he couldn't catch anything over 16". Like water, oil, and many other resources, some people don't understand (or care) what limited resource actually means.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Irrelevant. I am a registered Republican even though the party has went down the crapper. Parties have nothing to do with Fishing Spots.


We wouldn't want to say anything irrelevant now would we


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

he has a history of overreading posts. but he is a darn good fishermAn atleast in my opinion


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> I know Dublin has a website that lists all of their public ponds. I'd bet Pickerington has a similar type list somewhere on the 'net.
> 
> Obviously, I'd prefer to share it via PM.


You lecture on here religiously about not sharing/giving spots all over this site, and then you say Dublin has an online list to all their public ponds?????????????????????? Do you see the irony in your post??????????????? 

Doesnt take a NASA Engineer to figure out how to use Google buddy. 

You post more criticism than advice on here. If I was you, I'll stick to giving advice, you seem to catch all the hawgs, and good advice is hard to come by from experienced older anglers.


----------



## bigbass365 (Mar 2, 2009)

A-men brother


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> You lecture on here religiously about not sharing/giving spots all over this site, and then you say Dublin has an online list to all their public ponds?????????????????????? Do you see the irony in your post???????????????
> 
> Doesnt take a NASA Engineer to figure out how to use Google buddy.
> 
> You post more criticism than advice on here. If I was you, I'll stick to giving advice, you seem to catch all the hawgs, and good advice is hard to come by from experienced older anglers.



If you can't understand the difference between an apartment pond, over run with a million blue gills, and the fragile spawning environment of a river smallmouth....I'd have neither the time nor inclination to explain it.
Rivers are bombarded with farm run off, sewage over flows...basically all the manmade toxins and crap that gets flushed or drained off goes to the rivers. Couple that with the fact that the spawn coincides with spring flooding that effects rivers WAY more than a pond or lake....
(Haven't seen too many fish eating advisories on ponds, as opposed to nearly every Ohio stream.)

Yes, Mr. BobberAttacker, there's a night and day differnce between smallmouth in rivers and bluegills in ponds and their respective ability to reproduce.
It doesnt take a NASA Engineer to figure this concept out either, now does it?

My thing is very specifically giving locations to small,fragile streams, which 90% of lotic water in Ohio qualifies.

I have no problem pointing a Dad and his kid towards a pond. And I have no problem pointing a CPR guy toward a good stream either...I just do that by PM. And way more than you realize.

If you can't wrap your head around that, or if you think that's some kind of ahole move, I don't really know how to respond.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm behind andy 100%, when I first came on this site I was all about sharing spots, thinking thats what make this site great. I also thought Andy might be one of those fish nazi's, ready to pounce on anyone who doesn't share his ideals, but hides behind the screen, not really helping on and off this site. Almost elitist.

I slowely started to see the light, now I understand where he is coming from. About the same age, I started SM creek fishing 30 years ago, pre internet. The internet is a blessing, but certain information can seem helpful, but it doesn't just go to the people intended, thats the rub. Sharing info on fishing is awesome, but you need to be very careful on site specific info, most of us have seen the damage, and it can lead to more and more places off limits to us, or water with no good fish left.

Andy does more than talk, and so does a bunch of the guys we both fish with, he has been burned several times taking guys on here out, then they open the flood gates, but he keeps at it, and several guys still wonder why we keep coming back to this site. I have met several close fishing buddies on here, all share our feelings of the fragile nature of our rivers, we clean up others messes, clear fallen trees from the rivers, take out more than you brought in, and belong to clubs that look after our rivers, like TOSA, which we should have a local cleanup sometime. We both take kids fishing, the future of the sport. We not perfect but are trying to protect what we have, not trying to prevent guys from fishing, or from fishing "our" holes. And when we see something that can hurt that resource, we speak up.


I took too many pills tonight,lol. Wife won't even listen to me when I'm like this.

Misfit: When can I take you up on fishing hoover that you mentioned 2 years ago? 2 sick guys in a boat, we can talk about pills and nurses.

Stuck


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Misfit: When can I take you up on fishing hoover that you mentioned 2 years ago? 2 sick guys in a boat, we can talk about pills and nurses.


when you figure out how to fit us both on your yak
actually i was forced to sell my boat not long after that,and have been at the mercy of others when it comes to getting on the water.my health just no longer made it feasible,kinda putting a crimp in those and other plans i had

but we can still talk about pills and nurses,LOL.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I think the majority of members here are behind Andy 100%. Threads just don't last long enough for many to say it publicly. I'm amazed this one has made it to 3 pages.

*"...he has been burned several times taking guys on here out, but he keeps at it..."*

That's it in a nut shell, Stuck. You get smacked in the mouth a few times...even when you're careful, but the benefits of sharing your knowledge and your thoughts on conservation are what makes sites like this one a great place to actually help the future of angling in Ohio. We need more folks out there who believe they should leave no trace. This seems like as good a place as any to meet and encourage them.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I know what you mean people have been burned and holes have been thrashed. 

I truly can understand I just don't agree with it. 

I have no problem posting where I was. Like HomeStead Park or Darby Creek. 

There is only one hole I won't post cause it's my friends and his brothers own little smallie section of Darby. Which is on their Uncles land.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> I think the majority of members here are behind Andy 100%. Threads just don't last long enough for many to say it publicly. I'm amazed this one has made it to 3 pages.
> 
> *"...he has been burned several times taking guys on here out, but he keeps at it..."*
> 
> That's it in a nut shell, Stuck. You get smacked in the mouth a few times...even when you're careful, but the benefits of sharing your knowledge and your thoughts on conservation are what makes sites like this one a great place to actually help the future of angling in Ohio. We need more folks out there who believe they should leave no trace. This seems like as good a place as any to meet and encourage them.





StuckAtHome said:


> I'm behind andy 100%, when I first came on this site I was all about sharing spots, thinking thats what make this site great. I also thought Andy might be one of those fish nazi's, ready to pounce on anyone who doesn't share his ideals, but hides behind the screen, not really helping on and off this site. Almost elitist.
> 
> I slowely started to see the light, now I understand where he is coming from. About the same age, I started SM creek fishing 30 years ago, pre internet. The internet is a blessing, but certain information can seem helpful, but it doesn't just go to the people intended, thats the rub. Sharing info on fishing is awesome, but you need to be very careful on site specific info, most of us have seen the damage, and it can lead to more and more places off limits to us, or water with no good fish left.
> 
> ...





andyman said:


> If you can't understand the difference between an apartment pond, over run with a million blue gills, and the fragile spawning environment of a river smallmouth....I'd have neither the time nor inclination to explain it.
> Rivers are bombarded with farm run off, sewage over flows...basically all the manmade toxins and crap that gets flushed or drained off goes to the rivers. Couple that with the fact that the spawn coincides with spring flooding that effects rivers WAY more than a pond or lake....
> (Haven't seen too many fish eating advisories on ponds, as opposed to nearly every Ohio stream.)
> 
> ...



Best 3 posts I've ever read. You guys are why we're here. If you ever need a fishing partner, I'll buy the gas & food!


----------



## randywatson (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been following this post with interest the past few days and enjoy reading every one's opinion. I don't have the most fishing experience and believe the areas I fish are probably well known to most, but I'm still not going to post specific locations. I'm strictly catch n release with an occasional picture but for the most part I try to get the fish back into the water as quick as possible. 

I haven't been fishing around here for long, but I have seen a few people with stringers of dinks smallies. Were they people who frequent this board? I don't know and that's the point--you don't know who visits this site and you don't know if they practice catch n release. Selfishly, I'm not going to post specific locations because with my fishing skills, or lack thereof, I need as many smallies in the river as possible. There's two people I trust: one of them is me, and the other one isn't you (or whoever may be lurking on this site)

I've never met andyman, but I can tell you that he has helped me out and provided me advice for which I am thankful.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dam Stucky, everything but the reach around.
I feel dirty.


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

randywatson said:


> I've been following this post with interest the past few days and enjoy reading every one's opinion. I don't have the most fishing experience and believe the areas I fish are probably well known to most, but I'm still not going to post specific locations. I'm strictly catch n release with an occasional picture but for the most part I try to get the fish back into the water as quick as possible.
> 
> I haven't been fishing around here for long, but I have seen a few people with stringers of dinks smallies. Were they people who frequent this board? I don't know and that's the point--you don't know who visits this site and you don't know if they practice catch n release. Selfishly, I'm not going to post specific locations because with my fishing skills, or lack thereof, I need as many smallies in the river as possible. There's two people I trust: one of them is me, and the other one isn't you (or whoever may be lurking on this site)
> 
> I've never met andyman, but I can tell you that he has helped me out and provided me advice for which I am thankful.


Rep. Couldn't have said it any better myself.

Lots of folks have been quick to help via PM to me as well - a relative newbie to fishing rivers here in Central Ohio - to which I cannot thank them enough.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

My honey hole is Lake E**e, just thought I should let everyone know.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I took too many happy pills last night, I was wound up and the wife wouldn't listen to me gab on and on, I feel dirty as well.

Anyways.....


I'm packed and just waiting on the sitter in about 3 hours, heading south down 23 to another fishing weekend with dozens of guys, a bunch from out of state. No camper this time, bummer, I brought the tent but I'll more than likely just sleep in the back seat of the truck. Had another OGF'er, crittergetter stop by yesterday and borrow my other SOT, he can't fish and yak yet without doing circles.

No love fest today andy, you suck....

Stuck


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude, I think I might be bagging out. I might slide down tomorrow and shuttle some dudes, hang out and goof off, maybe make a whitewater run with the Dagga if the planets align. But maybe not. Dunno yet.

Along the closely guarded secrets, I imagine the group this weekend will float at least 3 flows that aren't even remotely on anyone's radar in regards to places to catch smallies....and muskies! There's some crazy stuff over that way, strap on a steel leader.

P.S.
Found some more pics from last weekend. How many of these size fish do you think we caught? I wonder how many total pounds per day per guy?
If you have that kind of weekend again.....


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree with just about everything that has been said here. Honestly, I don't mind telling someone what lake I was fishing at, but spots are a no go for me. If you pay attention long enough on here and read the threads and apply what you've learned/seen posted... you can catch fish. You don't need "exact" locations!!! 

I don't take even my 2 best friends/fishing buddies to a couple of my "honey holes", because I've been bit in the ass by them returning with meat eaters to a couple of them. Nothing wrong with keeping fish. Not trying to create that argument, but some people don't know what "conservation" means. I keep fish, even though I don't eat them, and give them to my dad or when I'm feeling generous and give them to whoever may be around at the time. That's only crappie, white bass, and the occasional saugeyes when I'm lucky enough to find them, or fish from Lake Erie trips. More often than not he's disappointed when I throw fish back, which is probably 90% of the time or more. I'll admit that I don't post very often, but I fish A LOT!!! I just like to read all the stories and the advice. I could care less about a honey hole as I like/dislike a lot of spots for a lot of different reasons regardless of if they hold fish or not and it's the "hunt" and figuring it out for myself that gives me pleasure.

Andyman makes great points and I've seen HIM attacked many times. He's extended offers to actually have me join him on the water, but I'm not a fan of small watercraft at all or I'd be there in a heartbeat, because I know the guy knows what he's talking about, not just trying to stir things up. There's a lot to be learned from him and many others on this site. All any of us can do is try to educate/inform and do our own part to protect the very fragile environments which we call our "honey holes"!  If you take the time to study the bodies of waters, these very informative threads and try to understand the behavior of the fish you are after.... you will catch more fish!!! Poaching should be illegal!!! Even on the internet!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bagged? I'm one foot out the door, might shuttle some out of state guys to some of our better floats in that area, choice of many creeks! All these guys have the same feelings on the internet, they have seen their own home rivers trashed up, cleaned out, and they have shared the waters they fish with me, now its my turn, although our waters are nothing like what they are accustomed to,lol. At least I get 2 nights of "rodeo" life.

Stuck


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Andy and Stuck

If you guys are floating those big rivers, how do you get back to your cars?


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Andy and Stuck
> 
> If you guys are floating those big rivers, how do you get back to your cars?


They Fly


lol good question though i was wondering same thing. but im an idiot


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

most likely by parking a pick up vehicle at the end of the float before they put in.but they could walk,bicycle or hitchhike back if they have the energy


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am personally a huge fan of paddling upstream!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Whenever we tube, canoe kayak. We'll park a car at the end where we intend to stop. Then drive to where we set in and float etc. to that spot


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> Yes, Mr. BobberAttacker, there's a night and day differnce between smallmouth in rivers and bluegills in ponds and their respective ability to reproduce.
> It doesn&#8217;t take a NASA Engineer to figure this concept out either, now does it?
> 
> If you can't wrap your head around that, or if you think that's some kind of ahole move, I don't really know how to respond.


You are missing the point. Who cares about locations? No one needs locations to catch fish. Advice is what's best. What tactics, lures, methods, currents sections to fish ECT is what's most important. 

Helping people to become better fishermen is far more rewarding, then preaching about c&r and precious river smallmouths. You seem to slay the hawgs and your knowledge of Ohio fish streaming is very valuable to this website, why not share it with us all??? Your constant river smallmouth debating and catch/release theories are not helping anyone out.

You're just beating a dead horse that died many, many, many threads ago.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> Helping people to become better fishermen is far more rewarding, then preaching about c&r and precious river smallmouths. You seem to slay the hawgs and your knowledge of Ohio fish streaming is very valuable to this website, why not share it with us all???
> .


I am guessing it's because when the 3,000 people that read this start using a jig tipped with a crawdad wrapped in a night crawler it will stop working.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"I am guessing it's because when the 3,000 people that read this start using a jig tipped with a crawdad wrapped in a night crawler it will stop working." *

That's funy right there...I don't care who you are!

bopperattacker, understanding the wisdom in c&r conservation, and the fragile nature of our lotic resources will help you become a better angler. Andy (and many others here) constantly share their success, technique, and observations. I'm not sure what else you're looking for?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol

Well I did my best to sidetrack it 

I seriously didn't know though lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well I did my best to sidetrack it


keep trying.you'll get it right sooner or later,and you'll get your reward


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Helping people to become better fishermen is far more rewarding, then preaching about c&r and precious river smallmouths. You seem to slay the hawgs and your knowledge of Ohio fish streaming is very valuable to this website, why not share it with us all??? Your constant river smallmouth debating and catch/release theories are not helping anyone out.

You're just beating a dead horse that died many, many, many threads ago.[/QUOTE]

I personally think that preaching about c&r and precious river smallmouths is much more important than helping others become better fishermen. if you tell everyone to keep what they catch, there won't be precious smallies to be caught. smallies in river habitats are a very fragile resource and if it is abused, there won't be any smallies for anyone to catch... just my 2 cents


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

agreed
there are a million ways to catch a fish, and frankly handouts on websites dont teach nearly as fast as time on the water and some basic understanding of life histories.
but with these million ways to catch a fish, in todays world anyone can "learn" how to catch a fish without seeing water. You dont gain a respect for the reasource when you where never humbled by it. sportsman with ethics are far more important than fisherman who can catch a few fish.

now NSOfisherman, you gotta think of somthing else to sidetrack, I cant think of anything.
wait no
did anyone see that bigfoot near hoover last week!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

"Well I did my best to sidetrack it" NSOfisherman




misfit said:


> keep trying.you'll get it right sooner or later,and you'll get your reward


I'm going to stick up for the young man....I believe he was trying to move the thread in a different direction from the dispute. See what happens when you try to play the peacemaker...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> You are missing the point. Who cares about locations? No one needs locations to catch fish. Advice is what's best. What tactics, lures, methods, currents sections to fish ECT is what's most important.


Actually, I think you are missing the point entirely. This whole thread is about a perceived "honey hole". Andy always shares information about the how, why and tactic/techniques used by him and friends to catch fish and what he gets in response is, "What's the best spot to catch a big smallie?" This site is littered with folks asking, where can I go? Sheesh, fishing is about the journey, go out there, search and try to learn the techniques, and then you will catch fish. 

I can take you to my best spot today, but 2 months from now when you go back to it proclaiming, "this is the honeyhole!", you will be scratching your head when you don't catch a thing because the fish are no longer using that spot as the seasons evolve and the conditions constantly change.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> "Well I did my best to sidetrack it" NSOfisherman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peacemaker? I thought that was gun in the old west?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we are approaching record territory in Central. 90 replies and the Brink's security guy hasn't been around to lock the place up!

The fishing at the lotic honeyhole wasn't as good bw 4:53 a.m. and 7 a.m. as I would have thought. Still caught some fish (first fish was a channel cat on subsurface crank)but we could use some rain (the flows and the gardens). It was only my third time on flowing water all year. Shallow minnow cranks and subsurface cranks seemed to outperform $8 worth of Yamamoto soft plastics. Best fishing was in 2 feet of riffles from about 5:45-7. Tomorrow or Tuesday I plan to hit the Big Arby, can't wait!

I got a Rojas frog and will be ponding tonite.:B

I also caught my 2nd rod and reel today. Sahara reel, not sure of rod. It was covered in muck. Probably had be there for 3-5 years. There were cool patterns in the cork. Not sure if it just wore that way or if worm type thingies got in there and ate it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If it's a Sahara 2000, spooled with braid on a 6' medium action St. Croix Premeir...I'd bet I might know where you found it...


----------

